# 2014 Buick Verano not on Select?



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a 2014 Black Buick Verano and I get a lot of passengers who ask me why my car is X and not Select? I have no real answer except I was placed under X . While a entry level luxury car , it's still considered a compact luxury car. I am working in the Chicagoland suburbs and curious now why I am not considered select. 

I'm a week and a half old with Uber 

Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Email your local Uber support. Different city markets have specific vehicle lists.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry. I don't think of Buick Verano as a luxury vehicle. 

Select should be reserved for true luxury cars such as Lincoln, Cadillac, Audi and so on. Entry level Buick should not be select.. 

Sorry.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

That's why we have our opinions and we have facts. As I stated , I only was curious because passengers had asked me several times why it was not. I was not looking for your opinion, but more of a reasoning behind the decision. It's classified as a luxury car , therefor is, no matter how much you make think it is not. I also do not feel it's should necessarily be a select car, it was customers who made me inquisitive.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Does your Verano has leather seats? You can try contact uber office and maybe they will approve your car as select. But be prepared for low ratings.. Passengers who order select, expect a true luxury car and Verano might not be up to par.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

It has mostly leather with cloth centers. I'm not to worried about going select , it would just be nice to have two different classes to work in than just one. I don't touch Chicago, so trying to make the most out of suburb work. I may contact them just to find out why/why not. I'll post up what I find when they respond.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

To me the key word in your statement was "compact", there are also space requirements to select as in midsized or bigger.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Just Googling around, it seems Buicks are included on the Select list, dependent on where you live, so I'd wager you'd be able to use it for Select.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

This screenshot is from official uber Chicago website. No buicks on the list.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As more select cars are added they will adjust the list to reflect it like Miami. They removed a ton of cars once they got enough premium select cars.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the reply's  after some fiddling with the partner app , I discovered in the help section , apply for select. Shot some pics of the car and sent them, hopefully they will either accept me, or give me a firm reason as to why not. While it may be classified as a compact , not one customer has said anything about limited space unless filling the car up with 4 passengers. I don't care what car you are in , 3 in the back , 2 in the front is always a uncomfortable ride. Especially with the hump and center counsel in the middle of the front seats lol. 

I just had a couple uber drivers as rides and asked why I was not on select as well. The new Buick's are in a whole new class since they modernized, and while the Verano is more of thier economical luxury car (of course some don't recognize Buick's as luxury cars) it still a beautiful , smooth and quiet ride with a complete luxury feel inside. My friend has a regal and I feel my interior is much nicer than his, and I like the style of the Verano more, even though they look pretty similar . 

Sorry about the rambling, just sitting around , waiting for a ping and wanted to get back to anyone who spent time reading and responding.

Thanks


----------



## Ladderuber (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a 15 verano. Does philly have select? I couldn't find the option to apply for it.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

My Buick Regal GS is not Select either but to be honest it wouldn't help in Burlington, VT as there would be NO requests for a Select. People are too cheap here.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber_Saab said:


> My Buick Regal GS is not Select either but to be honest it wouldn't help in Burlington, VT as there would be NO requests for a Select. People are too cheap here.


I would still try to get on select, even if most of your calls are x you may get a select call occasionally. The rates are normally over double so it would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

_Wouldn't you really rather have a Buick?_


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Well after some emails , they originally said , I could not be approved for select as my car is not on the approved list. I emailed them back saying I knew it was not on the list. I however read that just because it's not on the list , does not mean uber can not approve you for select. This is why I applied and gave pictures . I than got a email back , saying that after further review of my account and my car, they have approved me for select. 

While I'm not expecting a great deal of money, it does give me a chance at some extra calls.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybach, Bentley and Rolls.... Select? 
In Uber's dreams. 
The Verano has more rear legroom than the 3 series Bimmer.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Well it's so good of Uber to include Rolls Royce, Bentley and Maybach.

At $250,000 to $500,000 I'lll run right out and get one so that I too can carry the unwashed, smelly masses around. Good grief.

The Chysler 300 is Select? Really? It's a far cry from "Luxery Class". The only reason uber has it on the Srlect list is for those that give rides in East LA. Bangin in the Hood.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> The Chysler 300 is Select? Really? It's a far cry from "Luxery Class". The only reason uber has it on the Srlect list is for those that give rides in East LA. Bangin in the Hood.


*Yes, the 300 is such a horrific pile of crap!*

I run Black Car in one with a 4.93 rating with nearly 1100 rides in the past year!

_*The clients hate this car! *_


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber makes no sense in their selections for Select and Black. I fought with them trying to get a Lincoln MKZ on the select platform. Roomy, all leather, adaptive cruise, real wood trim, great stereo, so on. Yet, the dumb asses have the Caddy ATS as Srlect, smaller and very plastic inside. Makes no sense at all.

I drove Select only, never drove X. I cherry picked, never deactivated. I just quit this week. They sent this " please don't leave " BS letter. Screw them.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I drove, Ka'deem Carry, #25 running back, from the Chicago Bears. He tipped 20.00





picknyourseat said:


> *Yes, the 300 is such a horrific pile of crap!*
> 
> I run Black Car in one with a 4.93 rating with nearly 1100 rides in the past year!
> 
> _*The clients hate this car! *_


If I ordered the BLACK, expecting a large Benz sedan or a stretch Caddy and a friggin 300 pulled up, I'd refuse and cancel. Screw that. Uber BLACK implies prestige, spacious interior and professional in appearance.

Chrysler 300 implies gang bangin in the hood, at best.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> If I ordered the BLACK, expecting a large Benz sedan or a stretch Caddy and a friggin 300 pulled up, I'd refuse and cancel. Screw that. Uber BLACK implies prestige, spacious interior and professional in appearance.


Oh, indeed, I'm sure that I've had one or two pretentious ****** bags cancel once they saw that a 300 was on the way.

If the customer decided to wait to cancel until I pulled up, I would happily collect my cancellation fee and move on to the next more realistic customer.

Using a BMW 750Li or a Mercedes S550 or similar to drive for 30% more than a taxi is just a little bit of a poor business decision in my opinion!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

its a nice car but it looks like a egg...


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

picknyourseat said:


> Oh, indeed, I'm sure that I've had one or two pretentious ****** bags cancel once they saw that a 300 was on the way.
> 
> If the customer decided to wait to cancel until I pulled up, I would happily collect my cancellation fee and move on to the next more realistic customer.
> 
> Using a BMW 750Li or a Mercedes S550 or similar to drive for 30% more than a taxi is just a little bit of a poor business decision in my opinion!


You missed my point entirely.

Uber Black is based solely on a certain class of vehicle, that everyone relates to for prestige and level of professionalism. It has zero to do with pretentious attitude. Example is a CEO being picked up with important clients for a trip to dinner. The vehicle he or she wants fits a specific category suited to the need.

Whether or not using a Rolls Royce or a stretch Caddy makes good sense is up to the company operating them. My start up will use the Mercedes 600 in its platform. So far the utilization rate and ROI will be profitable. So again, deciding what vehicle to use differs from company to company. To use them in the same category of usage as a taxi was never the intention of UBER BLACK.

The Chrysler 300 is a common, standard sedan by every measure and a very poor choice in the Uber Black category. No ifs, no buts. It's Ubers unsound business decision to use them and quite frankly, bad for Uber Black brand recognition. The Audi A6 for example is twice the car, but only able to be in Select category.

Your referring to rider cancels as " pretentious ******** bags is purely unprofessional, judgementaly flawed. This Given the fact that you are trying to pass a $35k plain and unimpressive sedan off as a high end Luxery class vehicle. Simple as that. I'd personally be embarrassed to try to pass that lack of style and character off on anyone expecting a premium class sedan, especially if I were charging premium rates. You are not fooling anybody except yourself, but then again neither is Uber.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Well after some emails , they originally said , I could not be approved for select as my car is not on the approved list. I emailed them back saying I knew it was not on the list. I however read that just because it's not on the list , does not mean uber can not approve you for select. This is why I applied and gave pictures . I than got a email back , saying that after further review of my account and my car, they have approved me for select.
> 
> While I'm not expecting a great deal of money, it does give me a chance at some extra calls.


Congratulations. It pays to be persistent! I sat in a black Verano at the auto show and it seemed pretty nice.


----------



## Uberchris555 (Aug 6, 2015)

Is great that you got approved but honestly if as a pax I request select and someone shows up in a verano I would cancel right away, I drive a Mercedes c300 and wouldn't even try to do select or lux.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

In my opinion , select may have really nice luxury cars, but they don't all have to be. Around me , there is not many select vehicles. I am sure as more come around and get nicer, they will remove me from select. 

Select is still cheaper most times than a taxi , but you know your not going to be picked up in a Prius or a focus or a 14 year old , barely passed inspection car. If you want a limo type vehicle , get Black , but select is just to make sure you get a nice car.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Some of you people act like Uber black is so prestigious. At $3.25/ mile in most markets it's not much more than a taxi for getting limo service. I drive a 2014 Chrysler 300S for regular limo work...I've driven some small time entertainers, consultants, judges, and local politicians. I've NEVER had ANYONE ONE OF THEM EVER COMPLAIN ABOUT MY CAR...EVER. I have received numerous compliments from private clients and Uber black customers while keeping a 4.88 rating. Yes, the old body style had a stigma for pimps, posers, and pushers driving them, I agree. Yet the new ones post 2011 is every bit as good if not better than a Cadillac XTS (which is on the chopping block by GM) for a third less. I could explain in detail why it's just as good or better and I was never a Chrysler fan growing up. If Uber ran their own vehicles they wouldn't be asking for newer 94 THOUSAND DOLLAR Mercedes Benz S classes (which no one drives on the black platform anyway) to be driven for a little more than cab fare. This company is making things ridiculous.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> You missed my point entirely.
> 
> Uber Black is based solely on a certain class of vehicle, that everyone relates to for prestige and level of professionalism. It has zero to do with pretentious attitude. Example is a CEO being picked up with important clients for a trip to dinner. The vehicle he or she wants fits a specific category suited to the need.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt you're are going to find profitable limo carriers keep a $200K S600 Maybach in their fleet. Sure they might post one on their website for use, but I'm sure it's leased out to them for special occasions. It's just not financially feasible to invest that type money on a sedan...especially when you can buy a Freightliner/Benz Sprinter, Cadillac Escalade, and a decent luxury sedan all for the same price as the Maybach. No matter how prestigious a sedan is its still a sedan...and will never fit 5 people and all of their luggage. No CEO is ever going to complain about being picked up in a nice SUV...hell if they're just going from A to B a nice business class sedan works in most instances. People care more about a clean and comfortable ride with no awkwardness more than the type of vehicle in day to day transportation.


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

Uberchris555 said:


> Is great that you got approved but honestly if as a pax I request select and someone shows up in a verano I would cancel right away, I drive a Mercedes c300 and wouldn't even try to do select or lux.


I was considering leasing a 2015 Mercedes C300 Diesel/Hybrid to do Select when it becomes available in my market.
NOTE: They are around $80,000 here in Australia and I drive about 15-20 hrs/week.
Do you think that's a good idea? I could lease one for $500/week on a 3 year plan.
I drive as a second job but don't have to.


----------

